# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  اعمال يدويه للاطفال......

## بهجه

السلام عليكم 
يشرح هذا الموقع الكثير من الاعمال اليدويه للاطفال بالصور ،هو باللغه الانجليزيه لكن الصور تشرح كل شيء

(http://www.enchantedlearning.com/crafts/africa/khamsa/)

وهذاا موقع اخر باللغه العربيه ايضا للاطفال
(http://www.fatayat.net:8080/hand-w/index.php)
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## جلنار

الف شكر ياالغلا

----------


## aza1000

انا نفسى اشاركم فى اى شىء

----------


## hasnaa_al

مالموقع الانجليزى هايل بس العربى ما فتحش
االف شكر

----------


## بوناسيرا

شكراااا في انتظار المزيد من الموضوعات الرائعة

----------


## Elfankey W Bass

*مشكورة يا بهجة علي الموضوع
الي بيشرح نفسه بنفسه وانا طبعا في انتظار المزيد منك 
بيس*

----------


## تقي جاد

ولك جزيرا الشكر و أرجوا التوفيق من الله عزوجل

----------


## ام بودى

شكرا لكـــــــــى

----------

